# Leatherman Super Tool spare parts ?



## J.D. (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey folks,
i´ve an old leatherman super tool here and need some spare parts.
does anyone know a source for this ?
thanks


----------



## parnass (Jan 3, 2007)

J.D. said:


> Hey folks,
> i´ve an old leatherman super tool here and need some spare parts.
> does anyone know a source for this ?
> thanks



The Supertool was one of Leatherman's best multitools.

I don't know of any source besides Leatherman direct. If you need the parts because your Supertool broke, you can get it repaired or replaced free under Leatherman's 25-year warranty.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 3, 2007)

The problem is i´ve destroyed the blade in a way that i would call "uncorrect use" .
But if i can´t find a source i´ll try to contact leatherman direkt.

Yes the supertool is cool device - even i don´t know the newer models ...

hope you can understand my bad english 
greets
J.D.


----------



## DonShock (Jan 3, 2007)

Just send it in for warranty repair/replacement. I had a SuperTool with one blade broken off and missing, another blade snapped in 3 pieces, and a couple other blades bent. They replaced it with no questions asked.


----------



## nazgul (Jan 3, 2007)

+1 on the service department at Leatherman Tool. Quick turnaround for repair and the people are great to deal with.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks for your suggestions, i´ll send it back to leatherman, and tell you whats happen.


----------



## J.D. (Feb 5, 2007)

BIG Cheers to Leatherman,
as you told me i send my bronken supertool back to leatherman.
and today i received a brand new Core instead my old super tool.
that´s service ! :rock:

greets
J.D.


----------



## monroe58 (Apr 25, 2010)

J.D. contact me


----------



## monroe58 (Apr 25, 2010)

J.D. said:


> BIG Cheers to Leatherman,
> as you told me i send my bronken supertool back to leatherman.
> and today i received a brand new Core instead my old super tool.
> that´s service ! :rock:
> ...


 :kiss: Contact me


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 25, 2010)

J.D. said:


> BIG Cheers to Leatherman,
> as you told me i send my bronken supertool back to leatherman.
> and today i received a brand new Core instead my old super tool.
> that´s service ! :rock:
> ...



Happened to me too, i sent back a broken knife (locking mechanism fell apart), it was a really beautiful old aluminium machined knife with great detail.... And then they just went ahead and replaced it with a plastic pos knife (sharp edges and crappy moulding everywhere) that was about half of the value and no matter how hard i tried i couldn't get my old knife back....

So i will NOT be doing business with leatherman again, the tools i have will be put to good use untill they fall apart but after that they will end up in the bin and ill go for another brand.


----------

